# Just because the name SAYS rescue ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Doesn't mean they are a GOOD rescue:










http://www.madison.com/wsj/mad/top/451981#



> Quote: Thyme and Sage Ranch owner charged after hundreds of dogs seized
> 
> Jennifer Petkus, owner and founder of the animal shelter where more than 300 dogs were seized, was charged with 11 misdemeanor animal cruelty charges in Richland County Circuit Court on Wednesday.
> 
> According to a criminal complaint, Dr. Lisa Kerwin-Lucchi, a veterinarian with the Dane County Humane Society, used a hidden camera and temperature probe to record conditions at Thyme and Sage Ranch in rural Cazenovia in March. At that time, she found dogs without access to food and unfrozen water, dogs with severely matted fur and inadequate bedding for unheated buildings, in addition to other injuries and poor conditions.


It gets better (or worse):



> Quote:Court records also show that Thyme and Sage, which has a contract with Richland County to serve as a shelter for lost and found animals ...


They had a CONTRACT with the local government and yet were able to continue abusing animals for years.

DO YOUR RESEARCH ... and I don't just mean about who to purchase from! People pulled adults from puppymills and GAVE them to these people, thinking they would be getting good homes. Now authorities think they were BREEDING the dogs there.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My question is why doesn't the government go and check up on these places?! Ugh.... disgusting, horrible, unthinkable. Makes me really hate people sometimes.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

A while back I think there was a dog listed on the board from there. I did some internet seraching and could only come up with that they had a contract with the county to hold and place the animals. BUT the conditions in the few pictures available didn't look like any thing more than a barn with dirt floors and bare wood walls.

I am glad someone investigated them. 

Val


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Here in TN they are trying to pass a law that if you have more than 20 females within breeding age, you have to register as a commercial breeder and be subject to inspections. The law needs to be better defined, because there are parts of it that are vague, but as a whole I think it is a great thing. 

By the reaction of some of the local GSD breeder (most of which have no where near 20 females) you would have thought that you were passing a law stating they had to cut off their right arm or something.

I would love the law to state that ALL breeders, rescues and shelters have to be inspected and not just once a year.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is horrible


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

How sad for these poor dogs.


----------



## Basisud (May 8, 2009)

Hits home me originally being an hour from that city. We never bought from breeders though considering the Humane Society always had an overpopulation in their possession. When back in the states, I will always be going rescue routes. As a side note, Germany (as far as I know of at least) does not pts dogs for being in their care too long. They have private people that take in dogs and in some cities, they have "No Kill" Shelters. This article is disgusting and the judge should throw the book at him.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you for the post.


----------



## domypart (May 10, 2009)

So many times the enemy says, "Im a friend"

I hope these people meet with just prosecution. They were trusted servants they should be held to a much higher accountability. Dr. Lisa Kerwin-Lucchi new the conditions and needed a record for prosecution It sounds like she went above and beyond her job description. If the county did a sealed bid proposal then went with the lowest dollar option without investigation they should be brought up on charges as well!!! 

"Strive to be the person your dog thinks you are"


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Ugh, this sounds too familiar. I am still haunted by the experience when Clean Slate "Rescue" was busted in Kentucky a few months ago with over 300 animals being crammed into the Green River shelter that only housed about 60 animals... that was by far one of my most horrific life experiences. 

I could drive myself insane thinking about all the other places like this that haven't been busted yet... and all the lives that are suffering RIGHT NOW as I sit here in my air-conditioned house typing on the computer... UGHHHH!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, totally. And look at Aimee's Animal Assist before Clean Slate. And clearly it's not limited to a problem in the south east - in fact a lot of the worst groups I've heard of are in other areas but taking animals from shelters the south, preying on shelter's desperation to get at least some animals out.

People get all bent out of shape when folks are sticklers for the "where is that dog going???" aspect of the rescue board but THIS is why it's so important. Those places aren't even rare. And the other thing is that a once good rescue doesn't necessarily stay good - there are some who are breeding or brokering dogs for profit, but there are a lot that start with good intentions and slide gradually into warehousing or hoarding animals. 

I think rescue facilities housing more than a certain number of animals (like 10?) should be inspected at least once a year and the frequency of inspections should go up the more animals you've got. These places with one or two caretakers and over 100 animals ought to be looked at at least every 6 months or so. But I don't know who is going to take charge of this. KY rescues and trying to pull together and do a better job policing ourselves if the state isn't going to - and with some of the worst animal welfare laws in the country, I'm not looking to the state as a first line of defense. I hope stories like these raise awareness of what we all need to look out for without tarnishing to the reputation of reputable rescues who are doing their darndest to help the animals in need.


----------

